# Trek end of Year Closeouts



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

For those shopping some good deals on models. Trek was heavy in the wharehouse on some of these so they are offering dealers better than normal closeout deals. If your dealer is willing they can order these for you. 

Trek Bicycle: The world's best bikes for road, mountain, or town.


----------

